# termite tenting



## mcintyre (Mar 29, 2012)

how do i prepare my house for termite tenting


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The company doing it should be the one your asking. They should be able to even give you a written list of what needs to be done.
There the ones ultilmately liable if anything happens so they should be more then willing to give you the info.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The fumigant being used will determine what you need to remove from the house and what can stay. It will be a function of temperature and time. Colder temps mean longer tent time. I never did fumigations on houses but in the past have done a lot of commodity fumigations on foodstuffs going overseas. Your state my have regulations and guidelines also. In Pa it would be the Dept of Agriculture, but that varies from state to state. Your main source, as Joecaption says will be the fumigators. Make sure they are experienced. If the house is not sealed well, the gas will escape through negative pressure and it won’t work and be a big waster of time and money.


----------

